# Staroptions to Starpoints conversion chart



## cgr1976 (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone happen to have the updated conversion chart for Staroptions to Starpoints for each resort. I'm looking at purchasing several resales and grandfathering them into the system by buying from the developer. If I was to do so I wanted to make sure I am buying the most amount of Staroptions to Starpoints as possible for the maintenance fees being paid. From what I have heard the conversion rate is pretty hard to figure out since each resort, unit, and even week has it's own value. I saw an old table from like 2008 2009 but not sure if it's changed any. I also noticed that some units carry one value while some carry 2 or 3 values. HELP!!!! LOL


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 4, 2011)

cgr1976 said:


> I also noticed that some units carry one value while some carry 2 or 3 values. HELP!!!! LOL



At SVR, some specific weeks appear to have different SPG conversion values as well -- we recently found out that the event week we just purchased has about 10% more than the rest of the year.

Not sure if this is the case with event weeks elsewhere...


----------



## Maui_ed (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't have a complete chart, but I can provide information on the properties that I own.

WPORV   - 148,100 SO -> 86,000 SP
WKROVN - 148,100 SO -> 80,000 SP
WDW     - 148,100 SO -> 72,000 SP

The only correlation that I see is that the higher the MFs, the more SPs you get.  Don't know if that is true across the board or not.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 4, 2011)

A few more for the list:

WKORV 2BR LO PlatinumPlus - 148,100 SOs = 80,000 SPG
WLR 2BR LO PlatinumPlus - 148,100 SOs = 72,000 SPG
SVR Cascades 2BR LO Platinum/GoldSelect - 90,000 SOs = 44,000 SPG
SVR Spas 2BR Platinum/GoldSelect - 76,000 SOs = 42,000 SPG
SPR Spas 2BR Platinum/GoldSelect event week - 76,000 SOs = 46,000 SPG


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 4, 2011)

There is no direct conversion from Staroptions to Starpoints.  The conversion is from the deeded week to Starpoints.

There is a link in Starwood Owner Resources, at the top of the forum.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 4, 2011)

WPORV 148,100 staroptions = 86,000 starpoints


----------



## vistana101 (Feb 4, 2011)

SVV 2 bed prime-81k SO, 42K SP
SVV 2 bed low-67,100 SO, 22k SP

Both of these units are in the Bella section.


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheraton Steamboat 3 bedroom platinum ski 96,800
Sheraton Mountain Vista platinum ski 85,800
Westin Riverfront platinum ski 80,000
Lakeside Terrace platinum ski 55,000


----------



## cgr1976 (Feb 6, 2011)

does anyone know how many options to points a 2 bedroom lockoff is worth at Vistana Resort


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2011)

There is no direct Staroptions to Starpoints conversion.  The conversion is from your deeded week to Starpoints.  There is no direct relationship between the number of Staroptions you get, and the number of Starpoints you get.  Staroptions are ONLY used for internal trades in the  Starwood Vacation Network.  

Also, at SVR there are different phases with different rules.  Only 2 phases have lock-offs, Cascades and Lakes.

To add to the confusion, at SVR, the Staroptions differ if you are trading out, or trading in - more info.

In Owner Resources at the top of the forum, you will find a link to the current Staroptions chart and the Starpoints chart, for all the Starwood resorts.  For the most part, these values are fixed, although Starwood did adjust SVR, when they invited some phases into the SVN after the special assessment, and they also adjusted WSJ at one point.  However, it's not something that happens often.

StarOPTIONS Chart (download)​
Starwood StarPOINT Chart (Excel download)​


----------



## janna1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry. A a little off topic question.

You don't get starpoints if you buy from resell, is that right?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2011)

janna1 said:


> Sorry. A a little off topic question.
> 
> You don't get starpoints if you buy from resell, is that right?



No you don't, and only 5 resorts have Staroptions on resales.

The OP is interested in buying resale, and then buying a second week from the developer that will "requalify" (grandfather in) the resale week.  This is a strategy that people use to reach Elite Status, at lower cost.


----------



## DJmonkey (Feb 6, 2012)

*Updated Excel*



DeniseM said:


> There is no direct Staroptions to Starpoints conversion.  The conversion is from your deeded week to Starpoints.  There is no direct relationship between the number of Staroptions you get, and the number of Starpoints you get.  Staroptions are ONLY used for internal trades in the  Starwood Vacation Network.
> 
> Also, at SVR there are different phases with different rules.  Only 2 phases have lock-offs, Cascades and Lakes.
> 
> ...



Does anyone have an updated version of the Excel that lists all the SVN properties and their conversion to SP value?


----------



## grgs (Feb 6, 2012)

Starpoint values of newer properties can be found on the developer pricing sheets here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=594965&postcount=1


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 6, 2012)

Only to correct my 2011 post: 

3 bed Steamboat does get 88800 points, but I am sure most people already knew...


----------

